# Rubin Red Coloring up??



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I purchased 4 rubin red peacock fry months ago. One is starting to color up but the face looks very purple (not blue like the copadichromis azur. blue) and the body looks a muddy yellow and not red. Is this just how their color starts sometimes? (they're 2.5-3") They're currently in a heavily stocked 55gal but will be moved to a 120gal if you think these are truly rubin reds...

Anyone who has had these, I'd love to see a pic or hear how yours colored up... 
sorry for this poor photo - it was the best I could get. :roll:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you mean ruby red?

if you have multiple males in the same tank they may never show their true color


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the Ruby Red Peacock a different name for the German Red?
If so, here's a picture of my German Red, he's just over 3".


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

no they are different


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks.
Never mind...


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

very close, they're both line bread from Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" but different varients, which are both normally yellow, so not sure how they got them to be red...


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

..


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

what?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

beachtan said:


> I purchased 4 rubin red (can also be called Ruby Red) peacock fry months ago. One is starting to color up but the face looks very purple (not blue like the copadichromis azur. blue) and the body looks a muddy yellow and not red. Is this just how their color starts sometimes?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i guess what i was asking earlier is are you sure you have the name right? because i have never heard of a rubin red


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ok. to set this tangeant off on a rest... Here is the back up you want to see for "Rubin Red Peacocks " Geesh!! lol So aside from the NAME!!!!

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/c ... eacock.php

and
http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Ru ... ck-23.html
and
http://guppyworld.com/2009/06/rubin-red ... w-quality/

How do these peacocks develop into color?

ie: does the purple on the face fade to teal?


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Considering our fish are about the same size looks like you have something other than a German "Rubin" Red Peacock.

Maybe your pictured fish is a female but I'm not sure about that.

The fish I posted a picture of is probably very close to 3" and had that coloration when I got him so I can't answer your question, sorry.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Just reading this thread has done my head in.

Red peacocks are called all sorts of different things, rubins, ruby's, red. They are usually a rubiscen's strain of some type. In my mind they are all just red peacocks but anyway.

Then there is the German red that has a much deeper colour and been line breed to produce a magnificent colour. Chances are you don't have one of these and i would only trust a few people to claim to sell these.

Anyway the fish beachtan is deffinately male! However it seem's be colouring up like a Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.) or a Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chipoka) maybe. It seems to be turning yellow????

Hope that helps a little beachtan maybe post a pic in a few months but at the moment it looks identicle to my Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

german red's tend to be a drab yellow when you house multiple males together, they color up when you separate them, like i said earlier, you have 4 of them together, there is a chance that your fish are keeping each other from coloring up

i bought a german red once and it was drab yellow in the store's tank since there were about 3-4 together, they promised me it would color up later on once by itself, bagged it and put the bag in a brown paper bag, by the time i get home i take the plastic bag out of the paper bag and the fish is orange and blue, by the time i acclimated him he was gorgeous, the problem is they are whimps


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Gibbs said:


> Just reading this thread has done my head in.
> 
> Red peacocks are called all sorts of different things, rubins, ruby's, red. They are usually a rubiscen's strain of some type. In my mind they are all just red peacocks but anyway.
> 
> ...


Kinda looks like a "lemon jake", I see the head of a "Jake" but I'm not all that proficient on peacocks.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ok! Thanks everyone! I guess I'll just have to wait and see! :wink:

Do you think 4 in a 120gal would still be too many and prevent them from showing good color? I'll also have venustus, and Electric Blue Ahlis in there... would you NOT add the peacocks ?

just looking for opinions...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

4 males?
Not a good idea to have multiple males of a species. You will end up with 1 dominant fish of each species that colours up nicely and a bunch of sub-dominant, stressed, picked on fish. Peaocks are fine with venustus and most other haps, you might have to do an all male haps tank with many different species.

Check out my 180g hap tank.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a way to tell subdominant males from the females? (besides color I mean  ) If I take out the coloring male, do you know how quickly the next male will show his colors? I wonder if I take them out one by one is the easiest way...

Ideally, I'd like to add one male and 2 females to my 120 gal. (right?)


----------

